# What bit would I used for this



## brutus1255 (Feb 18, 2021)

I am remaking a table leg and can not find the bit design to match this. It looks like a 1/8 double bead but was looking for some help withit to get the right bit.

Thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks like 3 beads? triple bead bit at DuckDuckGo


Single point roundover from magnate.net


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Magnate-7507-Point-Cutting-Roundover-Router-Bits-mdash-1-8-Radius-1-4-Shank-Diameter-3-8-Cutting-Length-1-1-4-Shank-Length/55629796?wmlspartner=wmtlabs&adid=22222222223076260085&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=e&wl1=s&wl2=m&wl3=83219286501601&wl4=pla-4578022863849285&wl5=&wl6=&wl7=&%20wl10=Walmart&wl12=55629796_10001051677&wl14=magnate%20point%20roundover&veh=sem&msclkid=412b186bd1661812f29778453c32168e


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Search web for images of beading bits and find the profile that you want. Matching an existing profile is always a challenge, but making all new legs from the pattern will be much easier. I found this image of a Yonoco bit, found easily on Amazon or the bit maker's site. Here's a picture of their 3 bead beading bit.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

As Tom suggested do a search one place to start is MLCS.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.....suggest you try the advice already given.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. What the others said


----------

